# Faulty Treadmill/Running Machine



## wizer (22 Mar 2010)

After my back op we borrowed a Treadmill for me to do my physio/rehab work. I use it most days, although sometimes I wonder why I bother. Anyway, recently it's started to play up. After a random amount of time, between 10-20mins the motor just cuts out and stops dead. The digital display carries on like nothing's happened. If you try to re-start it, nothing happens. You have to turn it off for an hour or more before it come back and will do the same thing.


It's my Mum's and is out of warranty. But it's not a cheap make (Reebok, iRun).


Any ideas? My first thought was a loose wire, but that doesn't explain why it comes back. Overheating? Possibly.


----------



## WoodAddict (22 Mar 2010)

Sounds to me like there's some kind of thermal cut-out kicking in when the motor gets too hot. Do you have a manual with circuit diagram? Check that all vents are clear and free from dust/rubbish. A circuit diagram would tell you whether or not it has a fan to cool the motor. If this has died then it could be an answer.


----------



## misterfish (23 Mar 2010)

http://www.howtomendit.com/answers.php?id=237613

Sounds like you are not the only one with this problem. For something that expensive you would expect (hope) it would be reliable!

Misterfish

Also some comments on Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000OT8J5A


----------



## thomvic (23 Mar 2010)

Wiser said:


> But it's not a cheap make (Reebok, iRun).



I'd like to bet that it came from the same Far-East factory that the cheap ones come ffrom though. Just a designer label probably.

Richard


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys. Looks like a common problem. I will try to contact their tech support dept.


----------



## newt (23 Mar 2010)

Tom mine has a life time service warranty as long as it stays in my possession. However when the tech came to do the last service he said that many of the cheaper machines have a thermal cut out to stop them being used on a commercial basis. You might try using a cooling fan to see if that extends the duration. Perhaps you are much fitter than you realise and it just cant cope with your pace


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2010)

I wish Pete. I only ever walk on it and never for more than 40mins. But the missus has been using it for running so it might be overheating.


----------

